# Long Island State Hospitals



## FastTrax (Sep 3, 2021)

Creedmoor



www.nytimes.com/1984/06/18/nyregion/fear-and-brutality-in-a-creedmoor-ward.html

www.asylumprojects.org/index.php/Creedmoor_State_Hospital

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creedmoor_State_Hospital






Edgewood



www.nytimes.com/1944/06/10/archives/state-hospital-leased-to-army-dewey-turns-over-edgewood-new-6600000.html

www.asylumprojects.org/index.php/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edgewood_State_Hospital






Pilgrim



www.nytimes.com/1983/01/09/nyregion/questions-linger-on-pilgrim-state.html

www.asylumprojects.org/index.php/Pilgrim_State_Hospital

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilgrim_Psychiatric_Center






Central Islip



www.nytimes.com/1981/08/09/nyregion/ghost-hospitals-persist.html

www.asylumprojects.org/index.php/Central_Islip_State_Hospital

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Islip_Psychiatric_Center






Kings Park



www.nytimes.com/2012/08/05/opinion/sunday/erasing-the-past-at-the-ghost-hospital.html

www.asylumprojects.org/index.php/Kings_Park_State_Hospital

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kings_Park_Psychiatric_Center


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Fascinating stuff! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 5, 2021)

Tish said:


> Fascinating stuff! Thank you for sharing.



Thank you. I lived in Central Islip before the nervous hospital was closed and man, what a place. I had an aunt that was an RN there and another aunt that was an RN at Creedmoor. The stories, ugh.


----------

